# PCA..patient control analgesia



## Somit (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

My doctor did a PCA ,for a pt suffering from breast cancer and metastasis, starting 8.30PM during an inpatient consultation(99254) at 12/16/2008 upto 12/19/2008 8.30AM.

Also, On 12/18/2008 he did an occipital nerve block for occipital neuralgia 

During the pt's stay she gave a daily visit from 12/16 to 12/19.

The drug is Dilaudid, for the PCA.

How does one go about coding it and thereby billing.Is the consult codes,subsequent visit codes,and nerve inj codes inclusive in PCA.

Would be grateful if u let me know.

Thanks


----------

